# Living in Adelaide



## Lola83

Hi, anyone can tell me what are the considerations when moving to Adelaide?
Where in South Australia will be a good area to buy a place? Are houses or apartments better? Any reliable websites?
Will there be tax rebates/deductibles on expenses related to houses for own use? for renting out purpose?
Thanks


----------



## Wanderer

Adelaide is considered the poor cousin of the mainland capitals, it kind of being quieter as much as a capital city can be quiet and it is just more that it exists in the shadow of the larger Melbourne and Sydney, they probably having developed because of things like better natural harbour topography, a more temperate climate whereas Adelaides is more drier mediterranean like and thus has rainfall/water supply issues.
Adelaide also sits on a relatively narrow coastal plain and thus expansion has been more north and south but there are some nice rural areas in the Adelaide Hills and not too far away to commute from but not so good when fuel is increasingly more expensive and public transport into hills areas is very limited.
I think if anything, a big bonus will be that housing is quite a bit cheaper relative to other capitals and for nicer suburbs or rural living, if I was to be moving there, I'd look at areas immedicately east/south east of the CBD and into the foothills or further out if I did not have a need to work in the CBD.
Alternately, down around Glenelg is not so bad and another great attraction of Adelaide is that there are some lovely older sandstone houses about though they may be at a premium.
Have a look at www.domain.com.au and Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and no taxation benefit for your own residence though there is a negative gearing approach you can take to investment real estate but you may be better to look interstate for investment to get a higher capital value increase, however Australia's real estate is generally very expensive and we could have our own bubble burst at some stage.


----------



## jeremyh

*moving to Ausralia*

If you are thinking of moving to Adelaide then my advice is to think again.

Because Adelaide is not the Australia's best city to get a good job. Also it is a quieter place as compared to other cities in south Australia like Sydney and Melbourne which are the hub of jobs in Australia.

Regarding the tax rebates i don't know much about that. Why don't you find it in Google.


----------

